# Are airport queues worth it?



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Second ping today was to the airport. Uber always suggests that I head to the waiting lot (Richmond International), decided to pop my cherry. 

Waited about ten minutes for a ping, it was about a $30 fare. Came back, waited about fifteen minutes, $14 fare. Decided that was enough of a test, next trip took me back to the airport so I am in the queue again ? 

Here we have to pay $5 every time we pick up a pax. It's refunded on the trip payment but you can go through some cash pretty quickly. The queue usually seems to be around 40 on Uber and Lyft, looks like most drivers here know each other and are walking around mingling. 

It's nice to shut my car off and lean back for a bit, but is it worth it? If you only drive airport trips, how do you justify the dead miles returning to the airport?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Is syphilis worth it?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Is syphilis worth it?


Well, this place is packed, so there's gotta be something to it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Well, this place is packed, so there's gotta be something to it.


If there are bathrooms there it's a great place to get all the hepatitises


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> If there are bathrooms there it's a great place to get all the hepatitises


NOW you tell me!! ?


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

In Tampa, FL, there are at least 100+ in queu at any given time. Tired of waiting over an hour for $10 ride!!


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

At DFW there is typically 150-200 in the queue at any hour of the day. At least an hour wait, maybe longer, for about a $30 ride. Personally, I don't get it and I would never do it, but there are plenty of folks who do.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The BWI queue is really bad, 3+ hour wait for $15 deep into Bmore (30 min trip), and then back out.

I think the reason the BWI queue fills up is that late morning and mid day, there is no more need for Ubers in Bmore, so the overflow go to the airport, they might get a long fare after waiting 1-3 hours. The airport queue has like a 10 mile radius so anything south of the city you have to wait in the queue if you want a fare.

Its like gambling with your day. Sometimes you will get a short trip then back 1-5 in the queue, thats the only time it's worth it. Other times you will wait 3+ hours for $15. Long trips to deep suburbs you never get a fare back. Our city just sucks. Its a reflection of having too many drivers in bmore.

I've done the airport queue and it is less than min wage. Even if you have a drop off, its usually a good idea to drive back to the burbs.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DFW here also. The last couple times I waited in the queue it was a 90+ minute wait and even then there were plenty of cars ahead of me. I only go to the airport now when dropping off. There's usually a quick pickup and ride out. Occasionally if I'm in the area and it's surging I'll head to the lot. That's the only time. I have no idea why all those drivers sit in the queue for hours on end.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I work a smaller airport (RSW, Ft Myers Fl.)
The airport is my second home. 

Understand that there are two kinds of airport runs 1) from the airport and 2) to the airport 

I position myself in areas where I expect to get an airport run. Then, depending on the queue I either stay or return to my favorite staging area 
Some days I only doe airport runs 

I know the BWi area. I grew up in Prince George’s county, spent most of my adult life in Annapolis and I’ve worked in DC and Baltimore. I gotta believe there are areas 25-30 miles from the airport where you can almost guarantee an airport ride


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Second ping today was to the airport. Uber always suggests that I head to the waiting lot (Richmond International), decided to pop my cherry.
> 
> Waited about ten minutes for a ping, it was about a $30 fare. Came back, waited about fifteen minutes, $14 fare. Decided that was enough of a test, next trip took me back to the airport so I am in the queue again ?
> 
> ...


Tax deductible.



TampaGuy said:


> In Tampa, FL, there are at least 100+ in queu at any given time. Tired of waiting over an hour for $10 ride!!


At SFO there are 100, 140, 160 or more drivers in queue sometimes. Wait can be more than 2 hrs only to get a 10-15 min ride.
Better to hang out where pax have high probability of going to airport. Then you turn 1 ride into 2.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There is an entire sub culture that loves hanging out at airport TNC lots. The drivers hanging out there usually aren’t doing it for the money unless you think waiting an hour or two for a $15 ride makes sense! Then deadmiling back. It becomes your social circle.

In years past they were commonly referred to as the “pig pen” although I don’t see that term used much anymore. They are basically the Uber/Lyft version of a refugee camp. Hang out there ar your own risk. In larger ones the drivers segregate themselves along race, ethnicity, or tribal origins. Chainsmoking, belching, public farting, and giving yourself a nickname become commonplace. If you become a regular before you know it you’ll be standing in a circle bullshitting and actually getting a ping will become an annoyance. You will become best friends with a guy they call “screwie Louie” or talk to a women who you’ll find is reffered to as “sewer pipe sue”.and you’ll get a nickname like benjibaby or benmeister or benjtheman! There becomes a social pecking order amongst the regulars!

If you insist on trying it then to avoid getting swallowed up by it, stay in your car with the windows rolled up. Above all....do not engage!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, here's my takeaway from today's experience. I give it 3 1/2 stars, actually 4 wouldn't be much of a push. 

Even though the queue was fairly sizeable at around 40 on my third visit, I enjoyed the down time. Cleaned up my car a bit (seemed to be the thing to do), browsed UP, and watched a couple of YouTube videos. The most important thing - engine off, not wasting gas. 

I had two fares that were around $20, one around $12. Really not that bad. I had dead miles coming back to the airport because I wanted to try again after the first one, returned immediately after my second drop off with a pax so that worked out nicely. 

Definitely a culture there, it was like UP in real life ?. Got lots of nods and many drivers were mingling. One dude was over the top but seemed to be getting along with everyone. And get this, he had the Lyft logo on the back of his neck. 

I don't think I'll go out of my way to make this a routine but I will definitely join the queue after dropping of a pax there from now on. Odds are good that the trip from the airport will bring me back to my usual area without dead miles - the area around the airport is horrible. 

All in all, glad I gave it a go. Next time I will mingle with the other drivers.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> All in all, glad I gave it a go. Next time I will mingle with the other drivers.


I can tell you will become a regular. Anyone who gives it 4 stars will soon be submerged into its grip. _Pro Tip: _bring a roll of toilet paper and keep it in your trunk. This will also help you quickly make new friends there.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Seamus said:


> There is an entire sub culture that loves hanging out at airport TNC lots. The drivers hanging out there usually aren't doing it for the money unless you think waiting an hour or two for a $15 ride makes sense! Then deadmiling back. It becomes your social circle.
> 
> In years past they were commonly referred to as the "pig pen" although I don't see that term used much anymore. They are basically the Uber/Lyft version of a refugee camp. Hang out there ar your own risk. In larger ones the drivers segregate themselves along race, ethnicity, or tribal origins. Chainsmoking, belching, public farting, and giving yourself a nickname become commonplace. If you become a regular before you know it you'll be standing in a circle bullshitting and actually getting a ping will become an annoyance. You will become best friends with a guy they call "screwie Louie" or talk to a women who you'll find is reffered to as "sewer pipe sue".and you'll get a nickname like benjibaby or benmeister or benjtheman! There becomes a social pecking order amongst the regulars!
> 
> If you insist on trying it then to avoid getting swallowed up by it, stay in your car with the windows rolled up. Above all....do not engage!


I was so annoyed by the attitude of the airport regulars that I wrote a whole thread about it a couple of years ago. It was not my finest moment and it did not make me a lot of friends.

The conversations are usually not too intellectually stimulating, and circle around to the same dumb jokes over and over again. Every once in a while though you meet someone interesting.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I know the BWi area. I grew up in Prince George's county, spent most of my adult life in Annapolis and I've worked in DC and Baltimore. I gotta believe there are areas 25-30 miles from the airport where you can almost guarantee an airport ride


There are in the morning, but then you are in the BWI zone and you either have to enter the queue or make you way back to your suburb in the middle of gridlock rush hour traffic. A single airport drop off ($20) is followed by hours in the waiting lot or sitting in traffic. This is why people sit in the waiting lot. Airport drop offs are not that special *unless* you get an immediate rematch which has happened only once.

The 3 hour BWI waiting times are a reflection of how bad traffic is from 7-10am. These people aren't stupid, they are just working in an oversaturated market with really bad gridlock.


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

In Pittsburgh, the airport is a half hour from the center of the city..... now it's about a $20 ride...... used to be $25....... it seems like when i drop off and pass by the lot before 10:00AM or so, the queue is around 40/50 which usually works out to a minute a driver......i'll take that bet - i'm still getting twenty for my hour.......any later than that and i'm headed back to town......80/90 cars is too long a wait........ now that the weather's nice the lot's an active place.....lol


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

JimD said:


> In Pittsburgh, the airport is a half hour from the center of the city..... now it's about a $20 ride...... used to be $25....... it seems like when i drop off and pass by the lot before 10:00AM or so, the queue is around 40/50 which usually works out to a minute a driver......i'll take that bet - i'm still getting twenty for my hour.......any later than that and i'm headed back to town......80/90 cars is too long a wait........ now that the weather's nice the lot's an active place.....lol


You collected $20 during that hour, but what are your costs going up and down the hills around Pittsburgh, chewing up your brakes, and hitting potholes?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I can tell you will become a regular. Anyone who gives it 4 stars will soon be submerged into its grip. _Pro Tip: _bring a roll of toilet paper and keep it in your trunk. This will also help you quickly make new friends there.


Unlikely to be a regular because the airport is actually a decent drive from the city, just not worth it.

Not sure about the TP situation but drivers were asking each other for water. Hand sanitizer could also be a great offering.



MadTownUberD said:


> I was so annoyed by the attitude of the airport regulars that I wrote a whole thread about it a couple of years ago. It was not my finest moment and it did not make me a lot of friends.
> 
> The conversations are usually not too intellectually stimulating, and circle around to the same dumb jokes over and over again. Every once in a while though you meet someone interesting.


The dude with the Lyft tattoo and his pals were over the top, mainly just loud. Other conversations were about cars, how much they'd earned so far, pax, local events / news, etc.

I just stayed in my car, lots of them nodded and smiled at the new guy.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Unlikely to be a regular because the airport is actually a decent drive from the city, just not worth it.
> 
> Not sure about the TP situation but drivers were asking each other for water. Hand sanitizer could also be a great offering.
> 
> ...


Yeah there's one dude at the airport in Madison in particular who was basically the object of my frustration when I wrote the thread a couple of years ago. He thinks he's hot stuff but he just keeps driving Uber despite talking about getting a CDL Etc. Fine, whatever, if you want to just keep driving full-time that's your prerogative. But this guy is so annoying, and he always rolls down the window to talk to other drivers, and his voice carries across the parking lot. You can hear him even if your windows are rolled up and you're trying to take a nap. If he would take half of the effort he spends talking and apply it towards getting a regular, higher-paying job he would be much better off and so would we.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I used to do the airport all the time - I liked the wait time because I worked on my laptop for my full time job while I waited. Uber was extra on top of my salary and provided a nice tax deduction.

But now I have no motivation to do it anymore - though I'm starting to get bills coming in from my 16 yr old's 10 day stay in the hospital late February/early March and with roughly $9k worth of bills for that (which her dad won't contribute to) I should return to the grind.

Don't drive back to the airport empty though - wait around and get rides headed back there at least.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

grayspinner said:


> Don't drive back to the airport empty though - wait around and get rides headed back there at least.


Yep, absolutely. I usually have about two a week, had at least two yesterday. Not worth it empty for the distance, unless things are just dead.

Sorry to hear about the medical bills, that's rough.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Sorry to hear about the medical bills, that's rough.


My baby girl is alive and that is worth all the money in the world.

But it does suck. I was just reaching the point where I could start building up a retirement account - there goes any extra (and then some). It would be nice to catch a break. Unfortunately - our for profit medical system doesn't make that possible.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> At DFW there is typically 150-200 in the queue at any hour of the day


And sometimes quite a bit more. 9pm on a freaking Wednesday evening, to boot! LOL!!! :roflmao:

My personal strategy is that unless I'm close to DFW or DAL (no extra dead miles) and I think I can get a ride within 30 minutes, I don't bother.

And the lot lizards...? Oh man... Those guys are just something else... TNC's finest, fo' sho'!!! LOL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You collected $20 during that hour, but what are your costs going up and down the hills around Pittsburgh, chewing up your brakes, and hitting potholes?


No worries..... I'm a good driver..... I know where not to go..... lol.... the pay for me is around 1.10/.15 per mile.... it all works out...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Life lesson, always, and I mean always have a roll of TP stashed in your car.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Second ping today was to the airport. Uber always suggests that I head to the waiting lot (Richmond International), decided to pop my cherry.
> 
> Waited about ten minutes for a ping, it was about a $30 fare. Came back, waited about fifteen minutes, $14 fare. Decided that was enough of a test, next trip took me back to the airport so I am in the queue again ?
> 
> ...


This is what I was telling you before. Now for further clarification, learn how to think for yourself by manipulating both apps. In other words, wait for a long trip, otherwise ignore. Uber usually gives you two pings before disabling, Lyft one. So, play the game correctly and you can usually score a good trip.


----------



## johndy704 (Apr 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Second ping today was to the airport. Uber always suggests that I head to the waiting lot (Richmond International), decided to pop my cherry.
> 
> Waited about ten minutes for a ping, it was about a $30 fare. Came back, waited about fifteen minutes, $14 fare. Decided that was enough of a test, next trip took me back to the airport so I am in the queue again ?
> 
> ...


Airport traffic (outbound) is a waste of time. Too much sitting. I can't make money sitting. I can drive five or ten minutes to the north and have rides stacked up. I don't have TIME to waste.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> This is what I was telling you before. Now for further clarification, learn how to think for yourself by manipulating both apps. In other words, wait for a long trip, otherwise ignore. Uber usually gives you two pings before disabling, Lyft one. So, play the game correctly and you can usually score a good trip.


Interesting, thanks for the tip. I had both open, the Uber queue went significantly faster.



johndy704 said:


> Airport traffic (outbound) is a waste of time. Too much sitting. I can't make money sitting. I can drive five or ten minutes to the north and have rides stacked up. I don't have TIME to waste.


When I'm down around the airport, fares usually suck. And it's a good long drive back downtown. So I actually end up at a loss if I turn around and go back.

So I'm just going to start entering the queue and taking a break, unless the city is jumping. Yesterday I also missed a major traffic jam while I was there.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Interesting, thanks for the tip. I had both open, the Uber queue went significantly faster.
> 
> 
> When I'm down around the airport, fares usually suck. And it's a good long drive back downtown. So I actually end up at a loss if I turn around and go back.
> ...


I'd rather sit in the airport queue than in a traffic jam. Better for me, better for my car.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'd rather sit in the airport queue than in a traffic jam. Better for me, better for my car.


Absolutely


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

And all airports are different, too.

Especially from DFW the rides are usually out to the suburbs 20+ miles away, but I don't really mind them since I can either try to DF back to where ever I want to go or drive around the suburbs for a while. Other metro areas around the country might not be as busy in the suburbs.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

So..... in SLC here is what I learned. It's a smal/mid sized airport and market, probably on par with Richmond. I no longer sit in the queue when it's over 20-30 drivers. Unless.... I know a busy time is coming. There are periods of the day the queue nearly always drops to zero and it surges. I live 30ish miles from the airport and there is a large tech/business area near where I live (like Broad St. and Staple Mills in the NW part of Richmond). So, I start the day with DF set to the airport and chill in the middle of this area. 60-75% of the time I get someone going to the airport. I know at XX:XX times the airport is going to surge. If it's not close to the time I know the surge/queue drop is coming, I'll lurk downtown and/or flip Doordash. This usually will keep me in the area for when the busy time hits. Just prior to that time and/or I see the queue getting low I head to the airport.

Now. There are almost always 21-26 Select Drivers in the queue on top of whatever X drivers are there. I suspect it's the same dudes, day after day. As it's almost always that number. The game I play is to be in the queue before the surge hits the airport. Because like magic, all of those select dudes will flip on UberX once it surges and you will then be stuck behind them in the queue. Probably missing out on a multiplier surge and getting the sticky surge instead. But my end goal overall is to spend as little time as possible in the queue.

2nd is getting drop offs at the airport. As dropping off puts you in the front of queue while you are at the curb. So I take as much time as I think I can exiting the airport. Drop off. Mess with my phone. Eye on the mirrors for where are the traffic monitors. Hoping for that ping back out of the airport. At least half the time I get that ride going out of the airport. It's a 2 for 1, ride in and a ride out.

It took me months to get the airport patterns down. Airport is bread and butter in this market. But last thing I want to do is sit there longer than 10-15 minutes. I would rather be making $3-7/run doing other things then jump back into the queue when I know a ride will be coming <10 minutes. Just enough time to stretch the legs, pee and get a drink. Nothing worse then sitting in the queue for 30-60 minutes and get a $7 ride to a downtown hotel. Rather get that $5-10 surge + $7 fare with only a few minutes waiting. And hopefully it's a $15-30 ride + surge.

Observe and play with what works there.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

It depends on your airport, how far you have to drive to get there, how far is it from where most people are going. Basically all things uber depend on your demographic. I live 5 miles from the airport, there is no "lot" but there is an area outlined on the map as fifo for airport queue. All private property so drivers park until they are kicked out. It's a pain. We do not see the number in the queue and the .5 miles from the airport are dead to requests so you cannot get an airport request while at the airport. BUT, most airport pickups in my area are going 25-55 miles to resorts where I then pickup returns to the airport. I check the big incoming flights because I'm more likely to get a ping of several come in at once. Afternoon flights usually result in a surge as morning drivers are waiting in resorts for return trips. You just need to know your area and determine if it's worth it for you or not. Here we have 2 areas to work, airport and resorts. You can also work the main towns but locals don't use uber often. Most locals I've taken were going to pick up their car.


----------



## FloFocus (Apr 23, 2019)

I live near DCA like 2 blocks from the waiting lot. I never wait there. I've found that whenever I drop someone at the airport, it always gives me a pickup before I can leave the airport property. It's somehow letting me skip the line. It used to be nice to be able to just drive near the airport and get that surge dollar amount added to my non airport trip. Uber eventually caught on.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

LAX used to be a cash cow on Sunday and Monday nights. Now it's just annoying as the cuts in base rates and alterations to surge have sucked all the money out of it. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Guess where I am ?

First trip took me here. Pretty empty at the moment.

We have a designated lot near air cargo


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> This is what I was telling you before. Now for further clarification, learn how to think for yourself by manipulating both apps. In other words, wait for a long trip, otherwise ignore. Uber usually gives you two pings before disabling, Lyft one. So, play the game correctly and you can usually score a good trip.


In Ft Myers, Uber lets us decline 3. We have to take the 4th or go to the end of the queue
Lyft puts you at the back of the queue after the first decline. So I get 5 try's at a long ride or a XL.

I've been warned about too many cancellations but declines seem to be ok
If I'm going to wait 2 hours I need to increase my chances to get a decent ride


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I was so annoyed by the attitude of the airport regulars that I wrote a whole thread about it a couple of years ago. It was not my finest moment and it did not make me a lot of friends.
> 
> The conversations are usually not too intellectually stimulating, and circle around to the same dumb jokes over and over again. Every once in a while though you meet someone interesting.


Was this in Madison or The Brew city airport? I do't talk to any of them, IF I go there, and they don't want to talk to me.
AND, I do't smoke, so there's that too. I stand out like a sore thumb.



Benjamin M said:


> Guess where I am ?
> 
> First trip took me here. Pretty empty at the moment.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Milwaukee's lot looks like that......AT 0300 IN THE MORNING! iT'S ALWAYS OVERFULL!!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You wouldn't give 4 stars to Chicago O'Hare pickups. Hundreds of cars and only one lane in and one lane out of the TNP lot. Passengers have complained that it can take almost an hour to get a pickup. And let's not even talk about the driver fights and accidents inside the TNP lot.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

grayspinner said:


> I used to do the airport all the time - I liked the wait time because I worked on my laptop for my full time job while I waited. Uber was extra on top of my salary and provided a nice tax deduction.
> 
> But now I have no motivation to do it anymore - though I'm starting to get bills coming in from my 16 yr old's 10 day stay in the hospital late February/early March and with roughly $9k worth of bills for that (which her dad won't contribute to) I should return to the grind.
> 
> Don't drive back to the airport empty though - wait around and get rides headed back there at least.


Find your sweet spot for rides going to the airport & turn 1 ride into 2.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> And sometimes quite a bit more. 9pm on a freaking Wednesday evening, to boot! LOL!!! :roflmao:
> 
> My personal strategy is that unless I'm close to DFW or DAL (no extra dead miles) and I think I can get a ride within 30 minutes, I don't bother.
> 
> And the lot lizards...? Oh man... Those guys are just something else... TNC's finest, fo' sho'!!! LOL!!! :roflmao:


I don't know what's worse - one of TWO lots at La Guardia with almost 300 drivers ahead of you, or Lyft guaranteeing $145 for 20 trips!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In my experience...

No...

Even with high rates the wait times can be prohibitive of it being worth it.

My advice is to only do it when your trying to do your taxes or writing a book and might need a break every 4 hours to take a customer.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Today, apparently, no! Came back for the second time, been here for around 40 minutes to an hour. No point leaving now because of the drive back. Hopefully the ping is worth it. 

Traffic was horrible this afternoon so probably not the worst thing.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Was driving near KPBI and got pinged to pick up at airport, no que!

Sat in que the other day before airport got humming with arrivals and departures and decided instead of sitting around doing nothing to take folks to work and make money! There are few 5-7 am hour flights but things pick up in the 8 o'clock hour and on at the busier ones.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Was driving near KPBI and got pinged to pick up at airport, no que!
> 
> Sat in que the other day before airport got humming with arrivals and departures and decided instead of sitting around doing nothing to take folks to work and make money! There are few 5-7 am hour flights but things pick up in the 8 o'clock hour and on at the busier ones.


I've had a few pings from the airport wayyy outside of the queue at night. One pax was upset, dinged me for Service and gave me 4* - 99% sure she thought she was rating Uber, not me. She was nice otherwise.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I work airport exclusively it's the best


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I work airport exclusively it's the best


Well, today I'm at an enormous loss if my next airport ping isn't at least $60. Was about to leave the queue but a flight just landed and I'm first in line.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I've had a few pings from the airport wayyy outside of the queue at night. One pax was upset, dinged me for Service and gave me 4* - 99% sure she thought she was rating Uber, not me. She was nice otherwise.


You are Uber.


----------



## Uber-Morty (Apr 23, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I work airport exclusively it's the best


I'm always on the lookout for you, I pretty much live at the Shell station at IND...I avoid the pigpen.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uber-Morty said:


> I'm always on the lookout for you, I pretty much live at the Shell station at IND...I avoid the pigpen.


White Chevy Cruze.... Nice and waxed up

I'll be there in about an hour
You'll see me at the Shell station smoking a cigarette


----------



## Uber-Morty (Apr 23, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> White Chevy Cruze.... Nice and waxed up
> 
> I'll be there in about an hour
> You'll see me at the Shell station smoking a cigarette


I'm waiting on my countdown timer to recharge, can't online until 1230am ?

I'm the ? in the white 4Runner


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uber-Morty said:


> I'm waiting on my countdown timer to recharge, can't online until 1230am ?
> 
> I'm the ? in the white 4Runner


Don't think of it as not being able to go online... Think of it as pax needing a break from you


----------



## Uber-Morty (Apr 23, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Don't think of it as not being able to go online... Think of it as pax needing a break from you


LOL

For sure today, I picked up the Mayor's assistant this morning in Fishers on a scheduled trip to the Capitol building thinking it'd be an airport run that early...the lady got a 35 minute ride of me *****ing about the roads/potholes and them being total failures...she was so angry she jumped out on capitol ave and didn't even close my door...thought it'd be a 1* but got 3*
?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uber-Morty said:


> LOL
> 
> For sure today, I picked up the Mayor's assistant this morning in Fishers on a scheduled trip to the Capitol building thinking it'd be an airport run that early...the lady got a 35 minute ride of me @@@@@ing about the roads/potholes and them being total failures...she was so angry she jumped out on capitol ave and didn't even close my door...thought it'd be a 1* but got 3*
> ?


Don't worry she'll eventually get a 1* from me


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Back again. Short queue loads of flights. That's the issue last time, there was a lull - check the schedule! Came back only because my last trip took me close. Beats drunks!



Coachman said:


> You are Uber.


Yes but she said she was happy with me but upset that she had to wait ten plus minutes because the queue was empty


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Back again. Short queue loads of flights. That's the issue last time, there was a lull - check the schedule! Came back only because my last trip took me close. Beats drunks!
> 
> 
> Yes but she said she was happy with me but upset that she had to wait ten plus minutes because the queue was empty


My tip
Avoid the airport on Saturdays


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I cri eberytyme


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Well, I'm currently sitting in my airport lot, against my better judgement, since a ride took me a few miles from ye old aeropuerto. It is a late Tuesday night but there is still some guy parked sideays across 3 spots, one idiot that won't turn his lights off and is facing into the lot and a guy in a Tahoe with the license plate "Uber XL" that came within inches of my bumper doing an unnecessary turn. I wish I was joking or embellishing.

In a smaller market like mine, I have my own issues. I hate the range on the queue. 1-5: 1 versus 5 cars at my airport can be a _huge_ difference. If I knew there were only 2 cars and a few flights incoming, I might deadmile it down there. 6-10: the 6th person will get a ride but the 10th maybe gets screwed. Just tell me what damn position I am, but of course they don't to manipulate drivers more just like with new surge, quests, etc.

My other issue with waiting in the queue and why I don't do it is the pings from outside the airport. Do you really want to wait over an hour and get a call from the CVS down the road? Instead of pinging drivers from the back (last in, first out) with these non-airport rides, Uber stupidly doesn't I suspect. So, a bunch reject the ping and a few get kicked off. But here is the kicker... someone in the middle of the pack _takes it_ and thus the person right behind them and so on jumps all those kicked offline.

Not even mentioned are the fact you can't use the DF in the queue and most airports require some type of trade dress and/or documentation. Just way more of a hassle and deadmiles than I'd do, but people with bills due and only U&L can't be too choosy. Do they fish at a pond that maybe has no fish or do they go to the spot guaranteed to have fish even though it is filled with boats and has turds floating on the service? The dilemma of rideshare.

PS: I must have been number 6 as I got my ride. Only halfway back to town but at least in the right direction. Small victories. So long, airport lot. I'll see you in a few months... maybe.



Illini said:


> You wouldn't give 4 stars to Chicago O'Hare pickups. Hundreds of cars and only one lane in and one lane out of the TNP lot. Passengers have complained that it can take almost an hour to get a pickup. And let's not even talk about the driver fights and accidents inside the TNP lot.


Every thread on here that I've read about that lot makes it sound like one of the worst places in existence. Tickets, accidents, fights - one big clusterflop of human scum and villainy. I don't know why anyone would do it. There should be a big sign at the entrance "Abandon all hope ye ants who enter".


FLKeys said:


> Life lesson, always, and I mean always have a roll of TP stashed in your car.


How true this is. One of my drinking buddies (he can out drink most I know) is Finnish and he once drunkenly recounted a story from his days of mandatory military service. He was part of a 3 man tank crew doing exercises in a snowy, frozen tundra for long stretches. He had apparently eaten bad fish and unfortunately, there was no toilet paper in the tank. He had to get very creative with finding some everytime he had to go out the little hatch on the bottom. Needless to say, I always have something in my car that will suffice in a pinch!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

oldfart said:


> In Ft Myers, Uber lets us decline 3. We have to take the 4th or go to the end of the queue
> Lyft puts you at the back of the queue after the first decline. So I get 5 try's at a long ride or a XL.
> 
> I've been warned about too many cancellations but declines seem to be ok
> If I'm going to wait 2 hours I need to increase my chances to get a decent ride


Exactly. I don't need to wait for 60+ mins in the queue for a $10 ride. Can get that anywhere, anytime.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Exactly. I don't need to wait for 60+ mins in the queue for a $10 ride. Can get that anywhere, anytime.


At least at RIC, we don't know where we're going until we hit "start" and the pick up lane is about a mile away. So you've already paid $5 to even get to the pax.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> At least at RIC, we don't know where we're going until we hit "start" and the pick up lane is about a mile away. So you've already paid $5 to even get to the pax.


Even better reason to wait for the long trip notification.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Even better reason to wait for the long trip notification.


I don't think it exists there. I had one that should have shown as such, I think they hide it for this very reason.

I'm sure I'll be back today, I'll try to remember to ask someone. Every time I hear a ping it's immediately followed by the car starting.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

There's a reason they call them "pens". Look around. Nerds, Immigrants, the unemployable. Yeah, great place.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> There's a reason they call them "pens". Look around. Nerds, Immigrants, the unemployable.


What are you talking about?

C'mon, speak up. A pen? Why's that?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Second ping today was to the airport. Uber always suggests that I head to the waiting lot (Richmond International), decided to pop my cherry.
> 
> Waited about ten minutes for a ping, it was about a $30 fare. Came back, waited about fifteen minutes, $14 fare. Decided that was enough of a test, next trip took me back to the airport so I am in the queue again ?
> 
> ...


Only $7+ surge. Only when less than 40 in lot. Only when close.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Only $7+ surge. Only when less than 40 in lot. Only when close.


I haven't seen any sort of surge ever there.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> C'mon, speak up. A pen? Why's that?


Think he means the airport que. Like a cattle pen, except it's full of cars!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Think he means the airport que. Like a cattle pen, except it's full of cars!


I'm eager to hear about it. :smiles:


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I haven't seen any sort of surge ever there.


Your city must suck. We get surges regularly. 7+ times a day.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Your city must suck. We get surges regularly. 7+ times a day.


City has plenty of surges, airport does not. Our airport is a good way from downtown.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> City has plenty of surges, airport does not. Our airport is a good way from downtown.


Our airport gets 7+ surges a day. The whole city surges like mad.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Our airport gets 7+ surges a day. The whole city surges like mad.


I'm in Richmond, VA. Look up Richmond International Airport. Way out in the middle of nowhere, really.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm in Richmond, VA. Look up Richmond International Airport. Way out in the middle of nowhere, really.


No surge, no taco. Especially for dead miles.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Illini said:


> You wouldn't give 4 stars to Chicago O'Hare pickups. Hundreds of cars and only one lane in and one lane out of the TNP lot. Passengers have complained that it can take almost an hour to get a pickup. And let's not even talk about the driver fights and accidents inside the TNP lot.


What? At Milwaukee, right up the road when I'm in the lot and finally get a ping out, I"m always there before the pax! How can it take an hour there? This doesn't make sense? Fights and accidents glad I'm not in that hell hole of a town.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> No surge, no taco. Especially for dead miles.


My dead miles haven't been that bad, really. And I saved tons of gas by keeping my car off waiting. So eh I'm really torn on the whole thing. Definitely worth it at night on weekdays around here.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I tried again yesterday to get into our TNC lot. App always saying Que full. I go there, wait in line, in the street to get in! Sheriff comes by, sounds his siren. 
3 cars leave but the one at the head of the line doesn't move?
I got to where I could turn around and got the hell out of there- again! w/o an airport pax.
Here in Milwaukee, it's always full from 7am to ~2am. The wait has often been over an hour, and often people either going home, or to a hotel downtown, which ain't that far away. 
So far for me- NOT worth it.
I will try again however, why do all these others do it?

And what's this $5 thing? What? That shouldn't even be legal!! There is no nothing here in Brew City. YOu go in, you either leave or get pinged out to the area for TNC pick ups. $5 just to get a pax? That's BS. How many other cities/airports are like this?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Texan said:


> why do all these others do it?


That's what I am still trying to figure out myself. I'm still intrigued. Want give it a few more tries to see if I can actually get a decent ping.

Pax tell me what many of their drivers say that they review the flight schedule before they go to the airport, however that means nothing when it comes to the trip. But it does mean that you aren't waiting long.

Last night I went back around 10 pm, waited about ten minutes. The queue had about 20 in line, stacked flights. So it was much better.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

There's at least 40 in line in Milw. Where/what is RIC?

I"ve read here that some TNC lots have into the hundreds waiting? Wow!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Texan said:


> There's at least 40 in line in Milw. Where/what is RIC?
> 
> I"ve read here that some TNC lots have into the hundreds waiting? Wow!


Richmond International Airport, Sandston, Virginia - not too far from downtown Richmond, VA.

I have never seen more than 40 in the queue, the lot (and airport) is pretty small.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

It's not just a social club at the airport.
They hold phones for each other. Either they'll log each other into their second phone or have Lyft/Uber queued on the second phone at TNC lot while they're on another trip and deadmile it back. Some guys use weatherproof bags and hide them. I've seen others put their phone in a lockbox with a bike chain and secure it to the fence.

You can use apps like TeamViewer to login remotely.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> It's not just a social club at the airport.
> They hold phones for each other. Either they'll log each other into their second phone or have Lyft/Uber queued on the second phone at TNC lot while they're on another trip and deadmile it back. Some guys use weatherproof bags and hide them. I've seen others put their phone in a lockbox with a bike chain and secure it to the fence.
> 
> You can use apps like TeamViewer to login remotely.


What, talk about scamming the scammers! Wouldn't they have to have 2 Fubar/Gryft accounts to do that though?

Remote que log in? I read a post on here recently that a driver was perma banned for using one of those?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

The Texan said:


> What, talk about scamming the scammers! Wouldn't they have to have 2 Fubar/Gryft accounts to do that though?
> 
> Remote que log in? I read a post on here recently that a driver was perma banned for using one of those?


Happens every day in Houston. Bush airport is full of Cubans and Puerto Ricans. They sit in the far back right of the lot all day. I've seen a car with an old man pull up and feed them all. Makes me think they're in bonded labor.

I've also seen them switching temporary paper plates off cars. I go about my business, but there's shady stuff going on in that lot.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Tax deductible.


Not if you've been reimbursed for it.

I don't get in the airport queue. Here in Houston, you need a city issued permit (and sticker!) for it. It's free, but you have to show up at an office during business hours, and carrying certain paperwork. Since the queue always takes hours here, I don't bother. I've never gotten a rematch trip request.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Cleaned up my car a bit (seemed to be the thing to do), browsed UP, and watched a couple of YouTube videos. The most important thing - engine off, not wasting gas.


This is how it sounds to me:
I wasted some time, then wasted some more time, and then I wasted even more time. The best thing about it was that wasting time didn't burn any gas and saved me a lot of miles.

Wow, airports are GREAT!

But wait... I did all of that last night without leaving my home... I guess some people just hate their homes... -o:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

They are if you need to take a nap.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> How true this is. One of my drinking buddies (he can out drink most I know) is Finnish and he once drunkenly recounted a story from his days of mandatory military service. He was part of a 3 man tank crew doing exercises in a snowy, frozen tundra for long stretches. He had apparently eaten bad fish and unfortunately, there was no toilet paper in the tank. He had to get very creative with finding some everytime he had to go out the little hatch on the bottom. Needless to say, I always have something in my car that will suffice in a pinch!


Give my fellow Finn a pat in the back next time you're out drinking. The great days of military service... Had to get creative a few times myself back in the day. LOL! :roflmao:



FloFocus said:


> I've found that whenever I drop someone at the airport, it always gives me a pickup before I can leave the airport property. It's somehow letting me skip the line.


It's called rematch and sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. And if you are a new ant, you'll get them more often, but once your honeymoon is over, they'll get a bit more scarce.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

If I get a ride to the airport, I’ll get in the queue and wait for a ride back out. But I don’t go out of my way to go to the airport. I find that on Uber, I usually get a ping before I ever even make it to the lot. I think I get put in the front of the queue because I’ve dropped someone off. Not sure how it works.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

at dtw waiting time is about 3 to 4 hours must of the ride about 6 to 10 _Dollar_ on lyft and is about 1 hour on uber many driver they make less than 100 by making 3 to 4 trips a day 90%of drivers making less than 50 _Dollar_ s


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

kos um uber said:


> at dtw waiting time is about 3 to 4 hours must of the ride about 6 to 10 _Dollar_ on lyft and is about 1 hour on uber many driver they make less than 100 by making 3 to 4 trips a day 90%of drivers making less than 50 _Dollar_ s


That sounds low $$



ZenUber said:


> If I get a ride to the airport, I'll get in the queue and wait for a ride back out. But I don't go out of my way to go to the airport. I find that on Uber, I usually get a ping before I ever even make it to the lot. I think I get put in the front of the queue because I've dropped someone off. Not sure how it works.


Rematch? Never happened here in Milwaukee, even a few months ago when I was brand new!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

The Texan said:


> That sounds low $$
> 
> Rematch? Never happened here in Milwaukee, even a few months ago when I was brand new!


 If that's what it's called? I've only had two times where I didn't get a rematch, both in the past week. I'm not sure what the cause is.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> If that's what it's called? I've only had two times where I didn't get a rematch, both in the past week. I'm not sure what the cause is.


Because your honeymoon is over.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Because your honeymoon is over.


A four month honeymoon?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> A four month honeymoon?


Mine lasted a little over two, so you did good. :thumbup:


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Not in Houston. If I drop off at Bush, I look at the lot and see 200+ people in front of me. I simply drive off the airport property and usually have a paying ride within 10 minutes.


----------



## Lyft-O-Maniac (Aug 18, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> If there are bathrooms there it's a great place to get all the hepatitises


True! I caught Hepatitis A several months after starting to drive, no idea how I caught it.. A week in the hospital and several months of exhaustion...

Health department couldn't track it back to a source.. Must have been from a nasty rider..


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

In my opinion the only way to see if it is worth it is to track income and miles. Divide your total income by miles and figure out what you earnings per mile is. The bigger data sample you have the better. Also if you keep your over all earnings per mile for the year you can compare it to your average. I'm happy that I have increased my earnings per mile 2¢ so far this year over last year. Hope I cam keep this trend going. Drive Smart.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> This is how it sounds to me:
> I wasted some time, then wasted some more time, and then I wasted even more time. The best thing about it was that wasting time didn't burn any gas and saved me a lot of miles.
> 
> Wow, airports are GREAT!
> ...


Yep, fair enough! It's kind of like fishing. Sit around for a long time, you might end up with the big catch or a boot.

But I think I've got a good strategy now, watching the arrivals board. I'm having fun with this, was getting bored driving around the city weekday afternoons.



ZenUber said:


> If I get a ride to the airport, I'll get in the queue and wait for a ride back out. But I don't go out of my way to go to the airport. I find that on Uber, I usually get a ping before I ever even make it to the lot. I think I get put in the front of the queue because I've dropped someone off. Not sure how it works.


Yep so far I've either taken someone there or within less than four miles (longer back to the city).

The queue was likely empty if you received a ping outside of it, has happened to me a few times.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> If there are bathrooms there it's a great place to get all the hepatitises


That's not how it's spread

No it's usually not with it without surge rates anymore and then you didn't have to be at the airport for an airport pickup. I'd get them 12 miles away


----------



## Lyft-O-Maniac (Aug 18, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> That's not how it's spread
> 
> No it's usually not with it without surge rates anymore and then you didn't have to be at the airport for an airport pickup. I'd get them 12 miles away


Actually it is IF a person who has it used the facility, not washed their hands and you then touch something they touched and it somehow comes in contact with your mouth.. It's disgusting, but if you don't wash your own hands well enough, and then eat that donut, you've got Hepatitis A.. Or if some nasty rider has it and their disgusting hands spread even a small amount in your car, and you clean your seats and or door handles without knowing and it somehow gets in your mouth, you have it.. Microscopic amounts is all It takes.

It's the only way I could have caught it. The health department also thinks so.. I now use hand sanitizer constantly..


----------



## TimmysBlackCarService (Aug 12, 2018)

disp350 said:


> I don't know what's worse - one of TWO lots at La Guardia with almost 300 drivers ahead of you, or Lyft guaranteeing $145 for 20 trips!!


Wait... what day was that? 4/20? ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Today, ABSOLUTELY NOT!! Thank goodness that we don't entirely rely on my driving income for food. Two and a half hours for $25. Lot is always full of the same people. I just don't get it, I earn two to three times the amount just driving around the city. 

I'm stupid so I will probably be back. What's the definition of insanity? ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Today, ABSOLUTELY NOT!! Thank goodness that we don't entirely rely on my driving income for food. Two and a half hours for $25. Lot is always full of the same people. I just don't get it, I earn two to three times the amount just driving around the city.
> 
> I'm stupid so I will probably be back. What's the definition of insanity? ?


See Uber and I agree


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> See Uber and I agree
> View attachment 314458


You win, just barely! ? oh wait, I win!! ?


----------



## hayjude50 (Feb 9, 2019)

Illini said:


> You wouldn't give 4 stars to Chicago O'Hare pickups. Hundreds of cars and only one lane in and one lane out of the TNP lot. Passengers have complained that it can take almost an hour to get a pickup. And let's not even talk about the driver fights and accidents inside the TNP lot.


Chicago ended the rematch program in early December and now going to the Airport's is to be avoided at all costs


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Know what? I think I just figured out why so many regulars are there. 

Every time I've been in the lot, it's been like going to a tailgate party without the alcohol and grills. 

Music, conversation, laughter, stories, checking out each other's rides (I complimented one driver's tricked out car, got a fist bump and compliments on mine) - it's a community. 

So maybe for this bunch it's more about being amongst friends than profit. Maybe they drive around the city first and then meet up in the afternoon. 

Really intrigued by this bunch. It's the south, everyone is friendly and approachable there. I need to come out of my shell.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I've never been to one because I read these forums and assume that a place called "the shitter" is unlikely to be worth going to. Unless you have to take a dump.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> I've never been to one because I read these forums and assume that a place called "the shitter" is unlikely to be worth going to. Unless you have to take a dump.


I definitely wouldn't take a dump there ?

Sounds like it varies considerably between airports.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

I hate airport rides and try to avoid it because one, the airport riders are usually rude and second are cheap. Third Uber doesnt pay me enough 13 dollars for a ride to the airport with luggage and no tip. NO THANKS AVOID.



UberAdrian said:


> I've never been to one because I read these forums and assume that a place called "the shitter" is unlikely to be worth going to. Unless you have to take a dump.


 hahahah true


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I hate airport rides and try to avoid it because one, the airport riders are usually rude and second are cheap. Third Uber doesnt pay me enough 13 dollars for a ride to the airport with luggage and no tip. NO THANKS AVOID.


My pax have been fantastic at the airport. Talking about pick up, not drop off.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

Lyft-O-Maniac said:


> True! I caught Hepatitis A several months after starting to drive, no idea how I caught it.. A week in the hospital and several months of exhaustion...
> 
> Health department couldn't track it back to a source.. Must have been from a nasty rider..


what are u serious?



grayspinner said:


> My baby girl is alive and that is worth all the money in the world.
> 
> But it does suck. I was just reaching the point where I could start building up a retirement account - there goes any extra (and then some). It would be nice to catch a break. Unfortunately - our for profit medical system doesn't make that possible.


 the american medical system is a terrible scam time to leave the country.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> what are u serious?


Scary but it isn't all that hard to get Hep A. Hep B is what you really want to avoid and hopefully are vaccinated against.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

I have all my vaccines since i studied medicine. the flu shot is important too.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Seamus said:


> _Pro Tip: _bring a roll of toilet paper and keep it in your trunk. This will also help you quickly make new friends there.


With that advice, I can see the new lot nickname now: *TeePeeBenji*


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

PlanoGuber said:


> With that advice, I can see the new lot nickname now: *TeePeeBenji*


If you've ever seen American Pie, I'd be "shit break." No Porta Potty poops for Benji


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I hate airport rides and try to avoid it because one, the airport riders are usually rude and second are cheap. Third Uber doesnt pay me enough 13 dollars for a ride to the airport with luggage and no tip. NO THANKS AVOID.


its same at dtw in Detroit


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

kos um uber said:


> its same at dtw in Detroit


I grew up in Flint.... You have my sympathy


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Second ping today was to the airport. Uber always suggests that I head to the waiting lot (Richmond International), decided to pop my cherry.
> 
> Waited about ten minutes for a ping, it was about a $30 fare. Came back, waited about fifteen minutes, $14 fare. Decided that was enough of a test, next trip took me back to the airport so I am in the queue again ?
> 
> ...


You pay to pick up pax?! Even IAD and DCA plus tolls in DC are pid by pax! Just need an EZ pass


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> You pay to pick up pax?! Even IAD and DCA plus tolls in DC are pid by pax! Just need an EZ pass


It's immediately paid back on the trip as a toll, just like EZ pass would be paid back.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TampaGuy said:


> In Tampa, FL, there are at least 100+ in queu at any given time. Tired of waiting over an hour for $10 ride!!


The problem at TPA is that too many drivers use it to hang out.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Well, this place is packed, so there's gotta be something to it.


In Atlanta the queue can be 150+ cars, 2 hour wait; yet, many drivers only do airport runs.

Have completely stopped doing the queue and have never dead headed back to the airport.

To answer your question re: justifying dead miles? In my opinion, they do not pay well at all.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> The problem at TPA is that too many drivers use it to hang out.


When I've been at a "TNC lot" here, there were a bunch of drivers who seemed to be enjoying themselves there.

That part's okay, but they were people who made me uncomfortable. I can be tough when I need to be, but I didn't feel safe there.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lyft-O-Maniac said:


> True! I caught Hepatitis A several months after starting to drive, no idea how I caught it.. A week in the hospital and several months of exhaustion...
> 
> Health department couldn't track it back to a source.. Must have been from a nasty rider..


You got ripped off, go back and get the hepatitis b and c


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I would prefer to pay a fee to wait at an airport then put up with people who use the lot for doing other business, some legal and some not so legal.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I would prefer to pay a fee to wait at an airport then put up with people who use the lot for doing other business, some legal and some not so legal.


The fee is only paid when you pick up a pax, toll gate at the Arrivals lane.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Only time I found airports to be worthwhile is if I’m already dropping off a pax at the airport in the early morning and the lot is pretty empty and planes are just coming in and landing. Lots of pax coming out and few drivers. Never wait more than 5 mins for a ride. Other than that, the lot is way too packed all day


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In my market (YYC) they are not worth it. You can sit 2 hours for a $15 trip downtown. Thing is always full too......LOL !!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Know what? I think I just figured out why so many regulars are there.
> 
> Every time I've been in the lot, it's been like going to a tailgate party without the alcohol and grills.
> 
> ...


So it's kinda like coming and reading/posting on UP..... minus you don't actually see anyone :wink:.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> So it's kinda like coming and reading/posting on UP..... minus you don't actually see anyone :wink:.


Precisely how it is there. 



ANT 7 said:


> In my market (YYC) they are not worth it. You can sit 2 hours for a $15 trip downtown. Thing is always full too......LOL !!


Seems to be the same here. Really don't get it.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Waited about ten minutes for a ping, it was about a $30 fare. Came back, waited about fifteen minutes, $14 fare. Decided that was enough of a test, next trip took me back to the airport so I am in the queue again ?
> 
> It's nice to shut my car off and lean back for a bit, but is it worth it? If you only drive airport trips, how do you justify the dead miles returning to the airport?


It never stops to amaze me that in a city where everybody drives, Uber can thrive to the extent that there is a problem of driver saturation .

It is not uncommon to have 170+cars on average at any given time at George Bush intercontinental (IAH). There are occasions to have 250+ in the early afternoon.

Getting paid $0.6 / mile, I worry more to have dead miles from (NOT TO) the airport. I am not going to sit 3 hrs for a $20 trip back to Houston downtown (the ideal scenario).

When I was a newbie, I did wait at the lot. One time after sliding the start trip button, the destination was shown to be Dallas (260 miles). That lady said she had missed the last flight and offered me $10 cash tip. What makes she think I would drive 260 miles ($0.65/mile at that time) to send her home followed by another 3hrs back (all dead miles)??

The best strategy to prevent the airport tragedy is to avoid any airport trip (may be this is just me?)


----------



## Chud5 (May 28, 2018)

The Texan said:


> What? At Milwaukee, right up the road when I'm in the lot and finally get a ping out, I"m always there before the pax! How can it take an hour there? This doesn't make sense? Fights and accidents glad I'm not in that hell hole of a town.


Hellhole of a town?? Can you expand on your thought? Have you ever been to Chicago, or is that just what you heard? Just wondering from someone who has lived here for the past 30 years.


----------

